# Paranoia?



## mindtrip (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey guys.  I ordered some seeds from Herbie about a week and a half ago.  I watched the tracking, and saw "out for delivery" today while I was at work.  So I got home, excited to see what I've been waiting for.  Instead, I found a post office slip telling me that they'll re-deliver because there was no safe place to leave the package - though the tracking slip says "no signature required."

I know the odds of it being a setup are slim, but should I be suspicious?  I've had USPS leave packages on my front porch before without any issue, which is why this strikes me as odd.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Hey guys.  I ordered some seeds from Herbie about a week and a half ago.  I watched the tracking, and saw "out for delivery" today while I was at work.  So I got home, excited to see what I've been waiting for.  Instead, I found a post office slip telling me that they'll re-deliver because there was no safe place to leave the package - though the tracking slip says "no signature required."
> 
> I know the odds of it being a setup are slim, but should I be suspicious?  I've had USPS leave packages on my front porch before without any issue, which is why this strikes me as odd.



They are not going to go through the trouble and costs to do a controlled delivery on seeds.   Occasionally when ordering stuff from overseas they ask you to sign.  When it happened to me I left a note for the Post Man to just leave it and he did.


----------



## mindtrip (Feb 28, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> They are not going to go through the trouble and costs to do a controlled delivery on seeds.   Occasionally when ordering stuff from overseas they ask you to sign.  When it happened to me I left a note for the Post Man to just leave it and he did.



Thank you, HL.  This is my first time ordering seeds online, so I'm just suspicious about anything unusual while getting my seed-cherry popped.  I don't expect that anyone would make a fuss over the seeds (especially since I ordered ten), but there's that uncertainty.  Thank you for helping calm my concern.

Unfortunately, now it'll be Monday before the mail man is back!  Got me all excited and worked up.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2015)

Bummer dude... enjoy them when you get them.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 28, 2015)

Last time I picked up my seeds at the Post Office, they asked me to sign. I politely showed them on the package where it said, "No Signature Required" and she just said, "Oh" and handed it to me. LOL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 1, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Last time I picked up my seeds at the Post Office, they asked me to sign. I politely showed them on the package where it said, "No Signature Required" and she just said, "Oh" and handed it to me. LOL


 
that thing called reading is really tough for some people Hacker....  :vap_smiley:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 1, 2015)

I would go out on a limb here, and say there's 100% nothing to be worried about :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think you even have to go out on a limb here.  I have been growing for decades and have never even heard of a single credible story about anyone getting busted because they ordered seeds.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, the limb part was all for the giggles hah!


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 1, 2015)

Excellent.  Thank you all.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 2, 2015)

Got them today!  And the fun begins!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2015)

Yay! :dancing:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

I never got busted but I did "loose" a package in Chicago, it was stopped for inspection. USPS sent me a letter a week later on how to retrieve the item, just needed to go by the PO and sign to pick it up. Never used that seed bank again, never responded to the letter. Ordered more seed from a new place "Attitude" lol and have never had that problem again.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 2, 2015)

I've heard good things about Attitude - seems to be the #1 place here.  But Herbie worked for me and I got my package in under two weeks - at a good price.  As long as the service continues, I'll keep with it.


----------

